

Search 354,000 Broadcasts from Internet Archive - Jun8
http://archive.org/details/tv

======
Jun8
This is a great resource, more information can be found on this NYC article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/18/business/media/internet-
ar...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/18/business/media/internet-archive-
amasses-all-tv-news-since-2009.html?_r=1&hp)

As far as I can see it doesn't support complex searches and an API.

